# Duct tape dilema



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

:laughing: can it get any worse?

sent from the jobsite porta-potty


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Duct tape 22-1/2......Use em all the time....


----------



## highpoint (Mar 3, 2009)

I wish I had custom fittings like that .


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

I love duct tape.


----------



## DIZ (Nov 17, 2010)

In Canada thats called a Red Green fernco coupling.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

DIZ said:


> In Canada thats called a Red Green fernco coupling.


"If the ladies don't find ya handsome, they better find ya handy."


----------



## Joseph clegg (Nov 12, 2011)

I think that's use 1,543,645


----------



## surfdog (Oct 20, 2011)

O man a new addition to the code,I knew it would happen one day.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

When making a duct tape 22 1/2 el make sure you start at the top and work down to prevent leaks.... :laughing:


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

:yes::yes:


----------



## Plumbdog (Jan 27, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I love duct tape.


I Love that piture uner the sink, I bet the customer said " oh did you need me to clean out under there before you started?"


----------

